# Kodiak taken with a bow, tell me what you think.



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2010)

I was fooling around on the youtube when I watched this clip, mind that I had the sound off so i didn't hear any of what was being said(probably not much), but to me, this here seems alittle over the top.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPQK8aVbZHA

The bow hunter's friend has a rifle, but no one bothers to properly kill the animal, instead they just let him slowly bleed out while trying not to drown in a pool he went into after being arrowed a multitude of times.
The title kind of tells the story that Mr bow hunter knows that his killing skills are sub-par at best..
Do you agree with his way of killing the bear?


----------

